# Aerangis hyaloides



## eggshells (Jan 28, 2015)

Miniature species mounted on a piece of bark about 3x3 inches give or take.




Aerangis hyaloides by paphioman, on Flickr

A close up view of the flower. 




Aerangis hyaloides by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 29, 2015)

a true gem!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2015)

Very good blooming. You must have tropical conditions in you growing area!


----------



## Markhamite (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow. Flowers look paper thin. Very delicate. Nice!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow - the is the star of the week at ST!


----------



## Clark (Jan 29, 2015)

So many flowers. Just a few leaves.
Nice pop.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks, It is almost translucent when you look at it very closely.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 29, 2015)

Very nice! Well grown! I wonder why I don't have this species in my collection...


----------



## mSummers (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 29, 2015)

That's beautiful. Very impressively grown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2015)

Wonderful little plant. The translucency is special!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful, I especially like the close-up shot! Like a flower made of ice! So pretty!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 30, 2015)

Love it! So well grown and a beauty.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 1, 2015)

Spectacular! What kind of humidity do you give it?


----------



## Stone (Feb 2, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 2, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Spectacular! What kind of humidity do you give it?



Wendy, too low... Only 50%. But the mount is sitting in a few mm of water so it probably evaporates and give it the humidity that it needs. I also spray it everyday in the morning.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you....so there is hope that this one would do well in my conditions. :clap:

PS....where did you get it?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 2, 2015)

Beautifully grown and flowered - pristine.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 2, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Thank you....so there is hope that this one would do well in my conditions. :clap:
> 
> PS....where did you get it?



Hi Wendy, I think you can grow everything seeing all your photos from before. If you are able to grow that sanderianum you posted a while back, then this is nothing compared to that. :rollhappy:

I bought it from H&R when society did their group order. I used to have more of this but I gave and sell some away. I still have a bigger slab of this and will post it tonight.


----------

